# 29 Biocube update



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

just wanted to show you guys a update of my biocube its been running for a year and a half everything is doing great. and i recently added a monitor its called the Seneye it monitors your tank for ph ammonia temp lights nitrates and much much more. I will be adding new LEDs on the tank after xmas.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice lookin tank. Great job!


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Man i will post pics after xmas when i get my LEDS!!!! cant wait!


----------



## jonelletx (Dec 1, 2010)

very nice!!!!!!


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Guys I got a great piece of red sea pulsing Xenia and my ecoxotic stunner strips led"s i will post a video when it comes in the mail !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

Just got my New Led's form Ecoxotic check out my videos.


----------

